# hybrid animals



## lizard_lover (Apr 11, 2008)

i was doing some thing in sience today about hybrid animals and thort i would post some pics form the net
*Liger/Tigon*






a zonkey





please post more


----------



## lizard_lover (Apr 11, 2008)

a lepon


----------



## HoffOff (Apr 11, 2008)

The lepon is Fake


----------



## jessb (Apr 11, 2008)

The terms liger and tigon aren't actually interchangeable - a tigon is the product of a male tiger and female lion and a liger is the other way around.


----------



## Miss B (Apr 11, 2008)

Most of the Tiger/Lion hybrids I have seen have been bloody ugly.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 11, 2008)

I bet you wouldn't tell one to its face, Ash.


----------



## Retic (Apr 11, 2008)

Well it definitely wasn't during your English class, I think maybe you have missed a few 



lizard_lover said:


> i was doing some thing in sience today about hybrid animals and thort i would post some pics form the net


----------



## spilota_variegata (Apr 11, 2008)

boa said:


> Well it definitely wasn't during your English class, I think maybe you have missed a few



OUCH!!


----------



## Kirby (Apr 11, 2008)

the ligers have that ugly crotch sag... 

there is also the Zorse... which is a zebraXhorse which isnt that cool. 

mixing anything with a zebra gives it a very flighty attitude and a mix in social families. the horse and zebra are very different with families and mating. i suppose the same with alot of hybrids from same genus with different social atttudes. .


----------



## luke_84 (Apr 11, 2008)

sorry for the stuff up people


----------



## luke_84 (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## luke_84 (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## Kirby (Apr 11, 2008)

worth1000 has millions of hybrid photoshopped. lol. some of them are pretty good.


----------



## luke_84 (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## luke_84 (Apr 11, 2008)

a few herp related hybrids for y'all


----------



## Khagan (Apr 11, 2008)

luke_84 said:


> a few herp related hybrids for y'all



Nothing showing for me.


----------



## lizard_lover (Apr 11, 2008)

neither


----------



## deadflesh (Apr 11, 2008)

What the hell made that Tigon/Liger ( I know the reasons behind the names, I just don't know which is in the picture) so BIG?!

I've come into contact with 10 month old Lions and been face to face with full grown and they're no way near that big!.... Unless them people are really small.

I know Tigers are big (seen em too) but not that big!

Must be small people.
And isn't that the guy who does wild animal training for movies?


----------



## lizard_lover (Apr 11, 2008)

no its just really big


----------



## luke_84 (Apr 11, 2008)

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/119500/119666EJli_w.jpg

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/119000/119448eKmi_w.jpg

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/119500/119573CIKH_w.jpg

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/119000/119312OtWS_w.jpg

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/119500/119715FLnJ_w.jpg

http://www.worth1000.com/entries/119500/119561nsUR_w.jpg
im not the best with computers, i dont know if u can copy and paste fom other sites...i can show y'all like this


----------



## luke_84 (Apr 11, 2008)

damn, that dont work either.....i give up, check out worth1000.com and check out the animal crossbreeds gallery if your intersted


----------



## deadflesh (Apr 11, 2008)

lizard_lover said:


> no its just really big



I've taken note to that...
I was wondering why it was so big.
Lol.


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 11, 2008)

The tiger lion crosses are bigger then both parents, partly due to hybrid vigour.


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 11, 2008)

The animal pictured at the start of the thread is a Liger. I was watching a Doco some time ago with that bloke(in the photo) in it and that particular Liger he had.

He stated that in Tigers, the male is the animal from the pairing that carries the gene for a tiger to stop growing at a certain size, and the mother doesn't. And in Lion's, it is the female carries this gene and the male doesn't. So when you cross a male Lion to a female Tiger, the animal you get should generally be much much larger then any other Tiger or Lion.

I will look it up and see if it is fact.

Kane


----------



## deadflesh (Apr 11, 2008)

MrSpike said:


> The animal pictured at the start of the thread is a Liger. I was watching a Doco some time ago with that bloke(in the photo) in it and that particular Liger he had.
> 
> He stated that in Tigers, the male is the animal from the pairing that carries the gene for a tiger to stop growing at a certain size, and the mother doesn't. And in Lion's, it is the female carries this gene and the male doesn't. So when you cross a male Lion to a female Tiger, the animal you get should generally be much much larger then any other Tiger or Lion.
> 
> ...



Ah, now that's what I call making sense of talk.
Thanks for answering. Lol.


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 11, 2008)

Looks like the bloke may have had the wrong end of the stick. It's the other way around. Here's an out take of some writing on a website linked below.

From the website:

When a male tiger mates with a lioness, his genes are not promoting large growth of the offspring because he is adapted to a non-competitive breeding strategy. However, the lioness is adapted to a competitive strategy and her genes inhibit the growth of the offspring. This uneven match means that the offspring (tigons) are often smaller and less robust than either parent.

When a male lion mates with a tigress, his genes promote large offspring because lions are adapted to a competitive breeding strategy. The tigress does not inhibit the growth because she is adapted to a non-competitive strategy. Therefore the offspring (liger) grows larger and stronger than either parent because the effects do not cancel each other out. Ligers take several years to reach full adult size, but it is a myth that ligers never stop growing.

Link:

http://www.liger.org/ (Under the title why are Liger's bigger then Tigon's)

Kane


----------



## puka777 (Apr 11, 2008)

this may sound stupid but are hybrids created by scientist or are they naturally occuring


----------



## jessb (Apr 11, 2008)

puka777 said:


> this may sound stupid but are hybrids created by scientist or are they naturally occuring


 

They can occur by different animals mating (ie not requiring AI or anything) however the circumstances for this to arise in the wild are pretty slim (not many wild lions come across wild tigers for instance!) 

However mules (horse/donkey cross) have been around for ages.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 11, 2008)

The ligons ect are all born sterile right?
The circus that used to come here had a a few of these crosses,,
Beautiful animals but they thought they were people *before *a lion or a tiger..
Confusing for them i think but they seemed happy, considering their predicament..
I sometimes wonder what happened to them when they banned the larger animals from the circus.


----------



## cockney red (Apr 12, 2008)

*Photo is not a fake. That animal was on show at the London Zoo around 1900. All three " Panthera " ( Lion, Tiger, and Leopard) can interbreed.*


snakeman112 said:


> The lepon is Fake


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 12, 2008)

lions and tigers would never cross each other in the wild they dont live in the same country............lions are in africa.................no tigers there........its all man intervention.......i wanna cat/dog ......RBB


----------



## Retic (Apr 12, 2008)

But there are lions in Asia of course.


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 13, 2008)

in zoo's maybe...................


----------



## Retic (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes they are in zoos but the Asian lion is also still found in the wild.


----------



## cockney red (Apr 13, 2008)

*Asian Lion is alive and kicking. Long way from nearest Tiger habitat though.*


boa said:


> Yes they are in zoos but the Asian lion is also still found in the wild.


----------



## Retic (Apr 13, 2008)

Lets not allow facts to sully the argument


----------



## Bapi (Apr 13, 2008)

The Lion did used to occupy a lot of tiger habitat. Not that long ago (relatively speaking) The lion used to range through out asia, as well as africa, (furthur back europe and even furthur back north america). The Asian lion still lives in the Gir Forrest of India (well away from any indian tigers) so while they don't get the oppurtunity to hybridise in the wild now they did until relatively recently but didn't. Lots of things happen commonly in captivity but rarely if ever in the wild. Captivity changes lots of things.


----------



## Dragontamer (Apr 13, 2008)

i always wanted to know how the lion could be the king of the jungle....


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 13, 2008)

BOA !!!!!!!!!! i am shocked i didnt think you was looking for a fight you should have been a bit more upfront .......so if we are using fighting words 'I MEANT AFRICAN LIONS!!!!!' ............RBB


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 13, 2008)

also getting tech now the lions live in prides tigers are loners ......................


----------



## Retic (Apr 13, 2008)

Looking for a fight ?? You just said lions and Tigers don't live in the same country, they actually do


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 13, 2008)

touche BUT I SAID AFRICAN LIONS ....................was what i meant ....................RBB (sneaks a kick in the shin)


----------



## Retic (Apr 13, 2008)

'they dont live in the same country............lions are in africa.................' ( a poke in the eye)


----------



## aussiekev.n.s.w (Apr 13, 2008)

Man that is just weird and just prooves anaimals of all kinds should not cross breed


----------



## spilota_variegata (Apr 13, 2008)

Could you imagine if RBB and Oldie were hybridised? What would we end up with


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 13, 2008)

I Am Telling Mum!....................rbb


----------



## Retic (Apr 13, 2008)

My Mums bigger than your Mum.


----------



## cement (Apr 13, 2008)

Hybrids are like incest.Un-natural.


----------

